# Fly reel reviews?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

The fly line review thread was really interesting. Be nice if we had something like that for reels, rods, or both. I'm looking into getting a 6wt, and have my eye on the Nautilus FWX. Anyone have any experience with this one? What other reels/rods would you personally recommend for inshore species? I have a Tibor 7/8 on a TFO 8wt rod lined with 9wt Rio Bonefish line and I really like that setup. Overlining the rod makes it load like a champ without overpowering it. Not looking to spend as much as I did on that reel, which is why I am looking I to the nautilus. 

Since I don't need a train stopping drag on a 6wt, should I sink more cash into the rod, or the reel? 

What are you guys using in the 6wt range, and how do you think it stacks up against the competition?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Give me a bit and I'll get back on this for sure


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Give me a bit and I'll get back on this for sure


Had a feeling you'd chime in! :yes:


----------



## knobcreekman (May 4, 2013)

bigspoon17 said:


> Since I don't need a train stopping drag on a 6wt, should I sink more cash into the rod, or the reel?


IMHO you put your money in the rod first, then the line, and last the reel. I guess the exceptions to this would be if you knew you were going be targeting fish that were notorious runners, but I don't know of any fish eligible for a 6wt around here that fall into that category. I'm certainly not as well versed in what all fish can be taken on the fly as Chris though, so I will still defer to him.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fully agree Knob. I'd be lying if I said I would spend in excess of 200 bucks on a 7WT reel or below. I have in the past, but never will again just because of the reality of what I really will be doing with the setup. These guys who spend 500 plus dollars on a 00WT trout outfit are insane to me. 

I will add though, that you want what you want and you won't hear someone complain about their quality fly reel.

I currently have 5 setups under 7WT and are all Echo Ions. For 80 bucks, they are everything I could ever need. 

Later on, we should actually get a true reel review going. I'll start something on it probably tomorrow, similar to the line review


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Later on, we should actually get a true reel review going. I'll start something on it probably tomorrow, similar to the line review


Looking forward to it!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Have you looked into Lamson. The guru is nice. I love any Lamson reel. The conical drag is exceptional. They are all light framed alloys. The price is very reasonable. The reviews are good. I have used the Velocity for all kinds of fishing conditions mine held up great. Excellent value.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I have heard a lot of good things about the Colton Torrent. I bought one and it appears to be outstanding but I have yet to give it a good workout. I believe it is USA made as well which is a big plus IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

deltacreekflies said:


> Have you looked into Lamson. The guru is nice. I love any Lamson reel. The conical drag is exceptional. They are all light framed alloys. The price is very reasonable. The reviews are good. I have used the Velocity for all kinds of fishing conditions mine held up great. Excellent value.


I have looked into them a little bit. In fact, was leaning toward one of them for my next purchase, if I can just decide what size I want!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

ditz said:


> I have heard a lot of good things about the Colton Torrent. I bought one and it appears to be outstanding but I have yet to give it a good workout. I believe it is USA made as well which is a big plus IMO.:thumbsup:


I have a Torrent 1113, but have yet to even get it wet. I'd nothing else, it looks pretty good! :thumbup:


----------

